# Clip-on time trial bars on SWorks Aerofly bar?



## knukkeltje (May 1, 2014)

Hi, does anyone know if there are clip-on time trial bars that are compatible with the Sworks Aerofly bar?
There's so little round area that I'm afraid most won't fit, and I wonder if this is this possible at all...?
Tnx


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't think you can use them since the handlebar is carbon.


----------

